

Help me build the developers nightmare list: - justinzollars

Let me get the ball rolling....<p>1. HAML
2. Coffee-script
3. Upgrading from bootstrap 2.3 to 3.0
======
Anonymous2380
Personally...

1\. Naming anything, whether it's methods, database fields, variables, etc. I
try all sorts of conventions, but it's always ugly. It's annoying, writing
logical code, then trying to come up with creative and descriptive names.

2\. Forms. Big ol' complex, custom forms. Lots of design, html, css, jquery,
error handling, validation on the front and back end, and saving to the
database.

------
meerita
Upgrading from 2.3 to 3.0 isn't so hellish :D, come on!

~~~
justinzollars
depends on how big your project is. I've been working for hours on this thing
:/

------
Throwadev
What's wrong with Coffeescript?

~~~
justinzollars
Javascript is one of my favorite languages, Coffeescript makes a great
language impossible to debug.

~~~
diwu1989
Really? Source maps lets you debug the coffeescript directly.

------
malandrew
Naming things

Cache invalidation

------
fumonko
Object-oriented programming.

~~~
mrindianteen
Care to share why? I've always loved coding in object oriented programming
languages.

------
codenut
Websphere, lotus notes

------
sharemywin
managers that think they know technology.

------
Misiek
IE<9

